# killing the robots



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I need some help with suggestions as to what to use to make a list that won't fall flat on its face against the new Necrons. Can anyone give me some pointers about them, please? 

I recall reading somewhere that they have mostly short ranged weapons. Is that true? Because that could really work to my advantage. I am already planning to take ymgarls to kill annihilation barges/doomday arks in the back. I only need some additional advice about the new robots and how they play. I dont want to list tailor against them, I just dont want to get destroyed, like I usually do when I go up against an updated army for the first time.

Are deathmarks a threat? I hear that they can "mark someone for death", making attacks hit or wound with more efficiency against that model that has been marked for death.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep his lord away from your tervigons, because that warscythe will really ruin your day. Necrons will absolutely destroy hordes of termagants, because at between 12 an 24", they will probably lay down over 100 S4/5 shots. Get genestealers into combat as soon as possible, because that is where you will rape them, but beware of wiping out a unit, because then you will be exposed to torrents of gauss fire. also, be careful of units like wraiths, because with the amount of S6 rending they put out, your MC's will not last long. Oh, and scarabs, if they inflict a single wound on any of your MC's, say goodbye, because they now lack an armour save.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought the scarabs deterioration rule only applied to lowering the AV of vehicles. Oh well, now my biovores have something else to shoot at.

Should I substitute a horde of termagaunts for Genestealers?


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

I dont think nids should have too much problems vs Necrons, they love to run in CC and i dont think the necrons have enough firepower to stop them from doing it.
Ofc it wont be easy but between grey knights, venom spam and necrons every nids player will choose to face the necrons imo  (unless the hive fleet absolutely need organic fuel )


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just bring a strong general Tyranid list, there's no need to tailor yourself specifically to beating the Necrons. Be aware of their strengths (medium and short ranged shooting, resilience and mobility) and their weaknesses (relatively low model count/high points cost per model, lack of massed amounts of long ranged anti-tank firepower, vulnerability to decent close combat units) and you should do fine. Generally speaking you'll want to shoot his choppy stuff and charge his shooty stuff though this tends to apply to all games of 40k.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah just a standard Nid list should do you fine, Hive Guard are always great press him, get into combat. Necrons are still just as weak to sweeping advance as they've always been.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

do they have alot of strength 8 or better weapons? All I've seen are super powerful large blast templates. O_O

And thanks, A nice list of a tervigon, tyranid prime, some gaunts, a venomthrope and a few stealers will do just fine, I suspect. I don't have alot of anti-tank, so I usually take on vehicles in combat with the trygon and anything with rending claws. 

Thanks all.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

We have 2 S10,2 S9 and 4 S8 and all are lords a S7 basic (Warsythe).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

midnightkid333 said:


> do they have alot of strength 8 or better weapons? All I've seen are super powerful large blast templates. O_O


Depending on the list they can pack a lot of them. Heavy Destroyers and Triarch Stalkers both pack heavy gauss cannons which can pretty easily knock wounds off of your big critters.



> And thanks, A nice list of a tervigon, tyranid prime, some gaunts, a venomthrope and a few stealers will do just fine, I suspect. I don't have alot of anti-tank, so I usually take on vehicles in combat with the trygon and anything with rending claws.
> 
> Thanks all.


You're going to be in trouble if the Necron player is running more than one or two vehicles. Ranged anti-tank is vital in this edition as close combat is usually ineffective unless the vehicle is immobilized.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Genestealers and more genestealers hahaha


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I re-made the list to include 6 genestealers and a second squad of 5 genestealers, led by a broodlord.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

hank323 said:


> Guys, as a Daemon player, every new dex out, especially Mat Ward written codices, I grab the lubricant and bend over. The fact is, with every new codex out, Daemons get harder and harder to play. We need a new codex and we aren't high on the list to get one. I'll buy new KY jelly when the Tau come out. As for Necrons, Warsythes will make quick work of our expensive models that rely on Invulnerable saves to keep them in it. We'll just have to play them and adjust. Good communication in the future between us Daemon players will be invaluable. I'm sure we'll come up with a list that is somewhat competitive


warscythe dont remove inv saves anymore, they are power weapons that add 2str and roll 2d6 vs vehicles.
actually i think the daemon will fare really well vs the newcrons as they have good fire power (but not that good to kill units before they assault) and they have very poor CC staying power so a fast daemon list of nettes, fiends, some antitank and DPs could really do some nasty things to Necrons imo


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

I just played a tyranid guy the other day, his gaunts, when they made it CC, crashed against the necrons like a gentle wave and failed due to the "No Retreat" rule (page 44 brb), but he was also assaulting Lychguard with Warscyths (terminators with out the invul). 

he attempted to get another squad in to CC with the warriors, only two survived with in 24 inches and they quickly fell, after downing 2 warriors (both of whom got back up)

but his hive tyrant, with acid blood and toxic maisma, on the other hand... ATE my army... this is not an exaggeration, it literally ate the 3 lychguard, 2 squads of 9 warriors and a lord... even with WBB and an ark replenishing the squads the Initiative test and toughness test simple murdered them. 

he did not have any genestealers but there high WS does look promising for 3+ hits


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't take big squads of things - the Doom Scythe (?) draws a 3D6" line from a point 12" away from it, and any brood with a single model hit by this line takes a number of Strength 10 AP 1 hits equal to the number of models in the unit. So if he hits two gaunt units of thirty, he's killing 50 Gaunts in one turn. Granted, it's AV 11 maximum, but it only needs to get one shot off. It also Deep Strikes and can shoot all of it's guns on any turn in which it moves >24" (IIRC). It's a mean beast against horde armies.

Midnight


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> any brood with a single model hit by this line takes a number of Strength 10 AP 1 hits equal to the number of models in the unit.
> Midnight


I'm pretty sure this is not how it works btw you might want to re read that rule, if it hits 3 gaunts in a 30 gaunt unit the whole unit only takes 3 Strength 10 AP 1 hits not the full 30, otherwise that ship better cost 500 points lol


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Maugoth said:


> I'm pretty sure this is not how it works btw you might want to re read that rule, if it hits 3 gaunts in a 30 gaunt unit the whole unit only takes 3 Strength 10 AP 1 hits not the full 30, otherwise that ship better cost 500 points lol


This. One hit is inflicted on the unit per model touched.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

my opponent and I both have already come to an understanding about the death ray of stupidity and we both agree that if (for example) 10 termagaunts are touching the line, then 10 termagaunts get hit by a very overkill laser beam. 

That is how we are playing it, because it makes alot more sense and is alot less broken... Lets please end this discussion about the death ray before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I am actually baffled how there is a discussion about Death Ray at all, not i'm the first to be nit picky about the rules but it's really really blindingly obvious isn't it?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

About 1 in 27 players who now play necrons actualy played necrons before.

hence, I have a 26 in 27 chance of matching up against someone who thinks they're playing with odd looking space marines.

I have had no trouble thus far.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

But the Death Ray entry says that any unit hit by it must take a number of Str 10 AP 1 hits equal to the number of models in the unit, does it not?

Midnight


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> But the Death Ray entry says that any unit hit by it must take a number of Str 10 AP 1 hits equal to the number of models in the unit *under the line*, does it not?
> 
> Midnight


fixed. as already stated that leads to 2 equally corrected interpretations.

HOWEVER the italian version of the codex clearly states that is 1 hit for every 1 model under the line

the spanish version of the codex clearly states that is 1 hit for every model in the unit even with just one model hit

>>>the spanish version had an errata on the official GW spain website 2 or 3 days after the codex release (ofc saying that you suffer 1 hit per model under the line in that unit), the italian version didnt...I think it's not that hard to draw conclusions from this right?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't read Italian or Spanish, and am thusly uninterested in those versions.

What does the English one say?

Midnight


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I can't read Italian or Spanish, and am thusly uninterested in those versions.
> 
> What does the English one say?
> 
> Midnight


This. :laugh:


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

the english version can be read in both ways, one interpretation (the clearly OP one) was immediately errataed from the official gw spanish website, i'm not saying that you should care about spanish codex but now that you DO know the RAI the argument about the Death Ray hitting every model of every unit should take a backseat (the most unsportif player may STILL need to wait for the faq tough)


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's just the misinterpretation of the english language.

[/DiscussionOfThisThingNow].


----------

